# Elbow Pads that Protect Forearm?



## avc8130 (Jul 9, 2012)

I just broke my arm crashing last week. I landed on a rock about Midway between my wrist and my elbow. Are there any elbow pads that actually cover this area?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Fox Launch. Hardshell plastic. I ride year round with both the Elbow pads and the knee/shin guards. They can be a little warm in the summer, but the protection is second to none.

https://www.amazon.com/Fox-Racing-Launch-MTB-Elbow/dp/B0033PRRBY


----------



## avc8130 (Jul 9, 2012)

I was eyeing these up:

https://www.amazon.com/Fox-Racing-L...8&qid=1507645195&sr=1-2&keywords=fox+d30&th=1

but I fear they will be too short. Why doesn't anyone show the pads on an arm?!?!


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Here ya go 5550 Elbow Guards Long | Troy Lee Designs®


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

Arebee said:


> Fox Launch. Hardshell plastic. I ride year round with both the Elbow pads and the knee/shin guards. They can be a little warm in the summer, but the protection is second to none.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fox-Racing-Launch-MTB-Elbow/dp/B0033PRRBY


I haven't come across those before, probably because no-one in the UK stocks them apart from Fox. They're $50 in the US, £60 in the UK (£1 = $1.33 today). Nearly imported them from the US but then there's $25 postage plus I'll be reamed out for tax at the border, so I'm paying through the nose either way.

They do look like they'll stay in place in the event of a wipeout, unlike the elbow pads I'm currently sporting, so I'm telling myself that £60 is a bargain if I get to keep my elbows - I use those for all sorts of things. Thanks for the recommendation Arebee, I'm looking forward to trying those out. They might be too hot for the summer, but we're entering the cold, grey season right now so I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

Dainese Trailskins: TRAIL SKINS ELBOW GUARD 
I have them and even though they are a bit too large (got a size L), they hold nicely and protect very well (I took some spills, so I can vouch by this).


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Grassington said:


> I haven't come across those before, probably because no-one in the UK stocks them apart from Fox. They're $50 in the US, £60 in the UK (£1 = $1.33 today). Nearly imported them from the US but then there's $25 postage plus I'll be reamed out for tax at the border, so I'm paying through the nose either way.
> 
> They do look like they'll stay in place in the event of a wipeout, unlike the elbow pads I'm currently sporting, so I'm telling myself that £60 is a bargain if I get to keep my elbows - I use those for all sorts of things. Thanks for the recommendation Arebee, I'm looking forward to trying those out. They might be too hot for the summer, but we're entering the cold, grey season right now so I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.


My pleasure! They do stay in place and they will get warm in the summer, but so does the rest of my body! We ride in 90F heat here (32C) and as I mentioned, I wear the elbow and knee/shin guards too. In fact, all but two guys in my entire riding group of 8 guys wears them both. Just the smallest, slowest speed get-off can be painful or even catastrophic, as the OP showed. I can't count how many times they saved one of us. We fall, it doesn't hurt, we get back on and we go! It's a no-brainer!


----------



## avc8130 (Jul 9, 2012)

Arebee said:


> My pleasure! They do stay in place and they will get warm in the summer, but so does the rest of my body! We ride in 90F heat here (32C) and as I mentioned, I wear the elbow and knee/shin guards too. In fact, all but two guys in my entire riding group of 8 guys wears them both. Just the smallest, slowest speed get-off can be painful or even catastrophic, as the OP showed. I can't count how many times they saved one of us. We fall, it doesn't hurt, we get back on and we go! It's a no-brainer!


There was nothing slow about my get off! Lol

But yeah, I agree. I've tipped over stopped on rocks and it hurts.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## avc8130 (Jul 9, 2012)

I wish all of these companies would realize how valuable a simple picture showing the guards on an arm would be!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

avc8130 said:


> There was nothing slow about my get off! Lol
> 
> But yeah, I agree. I've tipped over stopped on rocks and it hurts.


LOL! If I can remember, I'll take a pic when I get home tonight.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

Arebee said:


> My pleasure! They do stay in place and they will get warm in the summer, but so does the rest of my body! We ride in 90F heat here (32C) and as I mentioned, I wear the elbow and knee/shin guards too. In fact, all but two guys in my entire riding group of 8 guys wears them both. Just the smallest, slowest speed get-off can be painful or even catastrophic, as the OP showed. I can't count how many times they saved one of us. We fall, it doesn't hurt, we get back on and we go! It's a no-brainer!


Yeah, I've had some of my most painful injuries happen at low speeds, or even just stalling and falling onto something nasty. Gouged my elbow at zero mph once: unlocked my bike from a railing, went to ride off and crumpled straight to the ground. Some swine had stolen my front QR skewer.

My Fox elbow armour has arrived, and though I haven't had a chance to wear them in anger yet I have two initial impressions: 1) My elbows and outer forearms are going to be superbly protected as they're very tough and feel like they're going to stay put in a messy wipeout, and 2) they feel a bit restrictive and very tight on the forearm. 
They come in two sizes - S/M and L/XL, and though I'm 6'3" with shoulders that'll shatter mighty oaks I don't have big biceps and my IXS elbow pads in S fit me a treat. The damn things are always slipping down though, and I absolutely do _not_ trust them not to rotate and offer up my elbow to the rocky, rocky ground in the event of a crash. I don't think that's going to be an issue with the Fox pads, and they'll probably feel just fine after the elastic has lost a bit of its twang.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Grassington said:


> My Fox elbow armour has arrived, and though I haven't had a chance to wear them in anger yet I have two initial impressions: 1) My elbows and outer forearms are going to be superbly protected as they're very tough and feel like they're going to stay put in a messy wipeout, and 2) they feel a bit restrictive and very tight on the forearm.
> They come in two sizes - S/M and L/XL, and though I'm 6'3" with shoulders that'll shatter mighty oaks I don't have big biceps and my IXS elbow pads in S fit me a treat. The damn things are always slipping down though, and I absolutely do _not_ trust them not to rotate and offer up my elbow to the rocky, rocky ground in the event of a crash. I don't think that's going to be an issue with the Fox pads, and they'll probably feel just fine after the elastic has lost a bit of its twang.


The Velcro elastic is adjustable too. I believe that out of the packaging, the Velcro is at its tightest, so you may be able to loosen it and increase the blood flow to your fingers!

The only time I have had sliding issues with the pads, was not during a crash but when I was sweating a lot. Even during the summer, I now wear a long sleeve wicking shirt underneath to prevent any sliding.


----------



## alh (Aug 9, 2016)

TLD Speed Elbow pads have been my go to. Just purchased their Speed Knee pads I liked them so much. First ride tomorrow with them.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

661 used to make a brilliant elbow/forearm hard-shell pad. Been wearing mine for years. Low profile, mostly open on the inside (much cooler than a full sleeve). I’m dreading the day they need to be retired. 
I race Enduro and there are always people with stitch-worthy gashes that I don’t have to put up with... I like my arms - two of my favourite limbs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avc8130 (Jul 9, 2012)

alh said:


> TLD Speed Elbow pads have been my go to.  Just purchased their Speed Knee pads I liked them so much. First ride tomorrow with them.


These?

Speed Elbow Sleeve | Troy Lee Designs®

Could you post a pic showing their coverage?


----------



## avc8130 (Jul 9, 2012)

Jerome said:


> Dainese Trailskins: TRAIL SKINS ELBOW GUARD
> I have them and even though they are a bit too large (got a size L), they hold nicely and protect very well (I took some spills, so I can vouch by this).


Any chance you could post a pic with them on?


----------



## avc8130 (Jul 9, 2012)

rpearce1475 said:


> Here ya go 5550 Elbow Guards Long | Troy Lee Designs®


Do you own these? Could you post a pic wearing them?


----------



## avc8130 (Jul 9, 2012)

Grassington said:


> Yeah, I've had some of my most painful injuries happen at low speeds, or even just stalling and falling onto something nasty. Gouged my elbow at zero mph once: unlocked my bike from a railing, went to ride off and crumpled straight to the ground. Some swine had stolen my front QR skewer.
> 
> My Fox elbow armour has arrived, and though I haven't had a chance to wear them in anger yet I have two initial impressions: 1) My elbows and outer forearms are going to be superbly protected as they're very tough and feel like they're going to stay put in a messy wipeout, and 2) they feel a bit restrictive and very tight on the forearm.
> They come in two sizes - S/M and L/XL, and though I'm 6'3" with shoulders that'll shatter mighty oaks I don't have big biceps and my IXS elbow pads in S fit me a treat. The damn things are always slipping down though, and I absolutely do _not_ trust them not to rotate and offer up my elbow to the rocky, rocky ground in the event of a crash. I don't think that's going to be an issue with the Fox pads, and they'll probably feel just fine after the elastic has lost a bit of its twang.


Which did you wind up getting? Can you post a pic wearing?


----------



## alh (Aug 9, 2016)

avc8130 said:


> These?
> 
> Speed Elbow Sleeve | Troy Lee Designs®
> 
> Could you post a pic showing their coverage?


Sure thing. You came to the right guy, I have some of the other items people mentioned here so can compare:

TLD Speed. 








Fox Launch: my son's, now using Speed though. Speeds are slightly lower profile, a little bit more forearm protection but the launch pads are slightly thicker.








TLD 5540(?): hardshell protection, but slips on me when sweaty. Higher profile given the hardshell








TLD Raid Elbow: use these for bikepark days. Our POC VPDs slipped but these stay in place.








Not sure why my pics are upside, but HTHs.


----------



## avc8130 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hmm, I'm not quite sure any would have saved my broken arm :-(

https://photos.app.goo.gl/x1JNWVSvFO00UE5r1


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Pretty sure mine would have helped, being a hard-shell. I wouldn't trust soft-shells for anything more than cut protection. Hard shells are also great for glancing off trees instead of grabbing...


----------



## alh (Aug 9, 2016)

avc8130 said:


> Hmm, I'm not quite sure any would have saved my broken arm :-(
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/x1JNWVSvFO00UE5r1


Think the Speed elbow pads would've covered that area. If you're talking about intensity of impact, the 5550s, a hardshell, would've been good, but not sure if it covers that spot on your arm.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

Arebee said:


> The Velcro elastic is adjustable too. I believe that out of the packaging, the Velcro is at its tightest, so you may be able to loosen it and increase the blood flow to your fingers!
> 
> The only time I have had sliding issues with the pads, was not during a crash but when I was sweating a lot. Even during the summer, I now wear a long sleeve wicking shirt underneath to prevent any sliding.


I have christened my Fox elbows now - wore 'em over thin arm warmers for a 5 hour ride. I had to adjust the left pad a little just once, which is a massive improvement on my IXS Flow pads that I'm forever having to faff with to keep in place. I am very impressed with their stayputability. I was a little concerned about their tightness, and though they constantly reminded me of their presence it wasn't uncomfortable. I did, however, wind up with a red band around my right forearm at the end of the ride, thanks to the tight cuff, though my left forearm was fine. I've just measured the forearm cuffs and indeed the right one is a little tighter, so at some point I'm going to have to do some surgery on that.

I'm still puzzled by the velcro strap arrangement. Its main purpose seems to be to close the sides of the upper arm shell without chafing on the biceps, which it does well, but it also gives a small amount of biceps pre-load. Perfectly tolerable though.

I also did some crude tests bashing an armoured elbow against a brick wall, and here I was surprised to find that the Fox pads transmitted much more shock to my elbow than my old softshell IXSs, no doubt due to the Fox's relatively thin padding under the hard moulding. Still, I reckon they'll still give me all the protection I need, and though the IXS pads pass the wall test with flying colours that's no use at all if they don't stay in place in the event of a proper crash.

*avc8130*, I got the Fox Launch hardshell pads that Arebee recommended at the top of the thread. I'll try and remember to take a pic the next time I've got them on. There seem to be several flavours of Fox Launch elbow pads, and the hardshell ones aren't as widely available as the soft jobbies. Jenson stocks them in the US, Fox Racing in the UK.


----------



## avc8130 (Jul 9, 2012)

Grassington said:


> *avc8130*, I got the Fox Launch hardshell pads that Arebee recommended at the top of the thread. I'll try and remember to take a pic the next time I've got them on. There seem to be several flavours of Fox Launch elbow pads, and the hardshell ones aren't as widely available as the soft jobbies. Jenson stocks them in the US, Fox Racing in the UK.


These?

Fox Launch Elbow Guard | Jenson USA


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

^ Yup, those the ones. $50 in the US, $80 in the UK :incazzato:


----------

